# Does my White-winged dove need a friend?



## jamesdenoyonpattee (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a White-winged Dove, Morning Glory, that I rescued as a fledgling in February. About a month ago her voice changed to cooing. She was cooing several times a day, and we would coo to each other. But for the past 3 or 4 days she has not cooed. I'm a little concerned what accounts for this change. She seems happy and healthy otherwise. 
I am wondering if maybe she is getting lonely for a dove friend.

Jay


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

because it is a wild species of dove, I would say there is allot it would miss. here is one fact about their behaviour. "Families and nestmates often stay together for life, perching and foraging together." 

Im not sure why people think wild birds that are rescued young are theirs to keep. wild birds should be released if healthy, keeping in mind the time of year and if a soft release can be done, usuing a bird feeding station can help with transition. they live to find a mate and nest with their own kind. also most populations are migratory, that is something a dove can't do when kept captive.


----------



## jamesdenoyonpattee (Aug 19, 2014)

*Morning Glory stopped "cooing"*

Thanks for the response regarding my rescue dove "Morning Glory".

I did not mention that Morning Glory is disabled: her left foot does not function. I raised her from fledgling stage and she bonded strongly with me. Due to her foot and the degree of her domestication, I concluded that she would not have a chance if released. I considered it seriously, but it seemed foolish. 
I have read that if a dove is domesticated they cannot be safely released; but regardless, her foot settles the matter. She flies strongly, but does not walk entirely well. 

It does seem clear, as you say, since WW Doves mate for life, that she may very much like to have at least a fellow dove, so I am going to look for another domestic dove.

I have rescued 3 other White-Winged Doves: a pair of fledglings that lost their nest - they did not bond with me, but allowed me to feed them; and another very young dove that had an injured leg. It was clear to me in their cases that they were wild, and must remain so.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Jay and welcome to PT

Thank you so much for the great care you have taken of these helpless birds. I'm glad you successfully released the other ones back into wild.
If your dove can fly normal she canbe released back into wild even if handraised, by soft release method.

Migratory species of doves are illegal to be kept as pets. If you only want to give her company you can buy ringneck or morph dove(s) or a pigeon(s) which are legal to keep so to give her company. She is maturing sexually at this age so that's why all the changes she's been showing.


----------



## jamesdenoyonpattee (Aug 19, 2014)

*Morning Glory (and Friend?)*

Thanks for the suggestion on possible birds that might make a good friend for Morning Glory. 
As I'm in El Salvador I can probably keep another White Wing Dove, unless it's international law, but only if it is better off as a pet( not viable in the wild).

It's good to know about the soft release for domesticated birds; if any more birds are put into my care, it'll be good to know. Morning Glory with one working foot and unsure balance is unfortunately too disabled, or do you think soft release applies to her as well?

I need to look up "soft release". Can you recommend a good description?


----------



## jamesdenoyonpattee (Aug 19, 2014)

*Update on Morning Glory*

I will be trying to arrange for Morning Glory to have a friend, or two, or more - I will have to start making some inquiries to find a compatible disabled or domesticated dove or pigeon that needs a home.
Also, it turns out that there are quite a few White-Winged Doves around. I'm not sure what happened but now there are 5 around the house, not just one. And I have heard them cooing a bit more. But nothing from Morning Glory. And she hasn't been wiggling here wings at me either. I wiggle my arms and coo, but she won't respond, other than look at me with interest. We used to wiggle and coo together a lot. She still happily perches on my shoulder, and takes afternoon naps on my belly. 
Also, just so my responders know, Morning Glory has the entire house available for her use, and I am with her most of the time, so she is quite a happy house-bound Dove. 
So fortunately, she has a good situation while I'm looking for a bird friend for her.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

*Do different varieties of pigeons/doves mare?*

We rescued a rock racing pigeon who got lost after a race. His owner does not want him back. We are building an aviary this weekend: 4' deep by 8' high by 8' wide.
I would like to get him a companion but do not want to breed pigeons. 
I'd be very grateful for advice: a female pigeon of another variety (eg - king)? A male of the same variety? 
Thanks in advance.


----------

